# Portugal



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I expect this has been asked once or twice before so shall apologise in advance.
We are off to Portugal in january not been before so are looking for tips on where to stop aires or sites, any that you have been to or know of we would appreciate.
Also in spain there seems to be little to stop at on route all advice well received.

Ron


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

http://www.motorhometrails.com/

This website has a great book with places to stay in Portugal, wildcamps etc. Try to get a copy before you go and you will be well set up. We travelled across the north of Spain in April and wildcamped a lot, there are lots of posts on here about places to stay. We never made it to Portugal as northern Spain kept us so entranced, Another time definitely. Have a great time.

Ca


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello Ron,
We have just come back after 9 weeks in Portugal, we have been every September for the past 6 years.

The journey down is an easy drive, there are plenty of aires in Spain these days, Vittoria Garcia, Valladolid, Palencia and Caseras.

We used Palencia which is a comfortable drive from anywhere south of Bordeaux, it is a 5 minute walk into the town centre and fairly quiet and from there on to Caceras which is south of Salamanca.

Caseras is a beautiful secure aire, in the middle of a park and again a 5 minute walk to the old town.
All of these you will find on the website of Camping car Infos.

The road down through Spain is excellent and if you go down through Caseras it is free motorway after Burgos and very quiet.

In Portugal there are a few aires, again shown on Camping car infos but also the wild camping is pretty free and easy.
There is a well known list of wild sites on this website courtesy of Don Madge but a couple of the places mentioned are no longer available, they are Cabanas as they have built a new site there and Lagos where you cant wild camp now but it was only 6 eoros without electric or 9 with at Camping Trinidad in Lagos.
Also Porto Covo on the west coast is no longer available due to height barriers going in.

If you want any more info then pleasre feel free to message me

RD


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We enjoyed Turistcampo just inland from Praia de Luz near Lagos.
It is ACSI and takes Camping Cheques.
Patrick


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> http://www.motorhometrails.com/
> 
> This website has a great book with places to stay in Portugal, wildcamps etc. Try to get a copy before you go and you will be well set up. We travelled across the north of Spain in April and wildcamped a lot, there are lots of posts on here about places to stay. We never made it to Portugal as northern Spain kept us so entranced, Another time definitely. Have a great time.
> 
> Ca


Thanks Ca I shall order a book of them.

Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

04HBG said:


> Hello Ron,
> We have just come back after 9 weeks in Portugal, we have been every September for the past 6 years.
> 
> The journey down is an easy drive, there are plenty of aires in Spain these days, Vittoria Garcia, Valladolid, Palencia and Caseras.
> ...


Thanks for the info, I am trying to gather as much info as possible so if you can think of anything else you may think relavant I would appreciate it.

Ron


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I am trying to gather as much info as possible so if you can think of anything else you may think relavant I would appreciate it.

Ron[/quote]

What route do you plan on taking down and where do you intend heading for in Portugal ?


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

May I kindly suggest you browse through the Spain & Portugal touring forum as there are many posts and replies similar to yours on there.
I will post a new topic to try and set up links to the various threads covering this very popular Winter destination.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> http://www.motorhometrails.com/
> 
> This website has a great book with places to stay in Portugal, wildcamps etc. Try to get a copy before you go and you will be well set up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

04HBG said:


> Thanks for the info, I am trying to gather as much info as possible so if you can think of anything else you may think relavant I would appreciate it.
> 
> Ron


What route do you plan on taking down and where do you intend heading for in Portugal ?[/quote]

We plan on going across the border at northen spain/south west france, then heading in the general direction of portugal. As for where we end up I have no idea.

Ron


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We plan on going across the border at northen spain/south west france, then heading in the general direction of portugal. As for where we end up I have no idea.

Ron[/quote]

Ron,
I suggest you look at the Spain and Portugal posts as i myself and others have listed the majority of wild camping spots in Portugal but if you need any further help after that then please feel free to send a personal message and i willl try and help you.

RD


----------

